# Sony DVD RW DW-U12A erkennt nur noch DVDs



## MarkAnton (8. März 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

der Sony DVD RW DW-U12A DVD- und CD-Brenner in meinem Vaio erkennt nur noch DVDs, aber keine CDs und CD-R- oder -RW-Rohlinge mehr. Ein Firmware-Update habe ich bereits durchgeführt - dies war dank der glorreichen Sony-Software aber nur unter Windows möglich. Daher hat mich auch nicht überrascht, dass dies keine Besserung brachte. Hat irgendwer nen Tipp, wie ich das Laufwerk wieder ans dransen kriege?

Merci bocuse, wie der Franzose so sagt.

Euer Markus Antonius


----------



## server (9. März 2004)

Versuch mal, das Laufwerk an einen anderen IDE Anschluss zu hängen...


----------



## Julien (9. März 2004)

Update der Firmeware


----------



## MarkAnton (16. März 2004)

Hallo allerseits,

das Firmware-Update hatte ich bereits vollzogen. Nachdem ich die IDE-Prots getauscht hatte, funzte die Erkennung von Rohlingen und beschriebenen CDs und DVDs wieder. Allerdings lassen sich CDs immer noch nicht brennen: 
der Brennvorgang kann nicht abgeschlossen werden. 

Hat kemand noch einen weiteren Tipp für mich?

Danke im Voraus, Markus Antonius


----------



## server (16. März 2004)

mhm...
Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit brennst du?

Du solltest, falls dein CD Laufwerk und dein Brenner am selben IDE Kabel hängen die Daten unbedingt vor dem Brennen zwischenspeichern um eben diverse Fehler zu vermeiden, da das stückchenweise Lesen und Schreiben den laufwerken nicht schmeckt.


----------

